# micro crickets



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

ok so this is my first dealing with livefoods for my sling t's, now this is proberly going to sound a little dim but, what do i feed the crickets? i put a bit of apple in there and they seemed to like it but i have noticed quite a few have died, i bought them from an internet site Pet Zoo - UK Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store they were all fine at first but now they are dying of i have only had them a week, what have i done wrong?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

the apple has a lot of moisture and may cause the ub they are in to get wet and that will cause them to die, try feeding stuff like lettice and carrot peelings etc,


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

no the tub is not wet at all, they loved the apple as it was practically covered in crickets, will try the carrot peal.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Potatoe slices work well, make sure they are in a warm room or on top of a warmish viv, not hot, or getyourself a small cricket keeper.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks for replies, they are in a warm room.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Livefoods For Good - Gutloading Live Food

is it possible the food has been sprayed with pesticides?

ventilation is also very important for crickets, and inadequate ventilation may be the problem rather than the food.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Micro crickest are a nightmare to keep alive, if you keep them warm they will quickly dehydrate and die (very quickly), if you give them moist food they will quickly (very very quickly) drown in any excess moisture in the tub and get stuck to the damp food. If you do nothing they will dry out and die within days.

To keep micros alive, you need a very well ventilated enclosure but escape proof (get a small faunarium - Exo Terra Std. Faunarium Small, PT2255

and a "J" cloth - One of them cheap blue cleaning cloths thats for doing the cleaning with.

Put a piece of kitchen towel in the bottom of faunarium. Drop in some raw sliced carrot - just a few sticks. spread "j" cloth over top of small faunarium and then clip the lid back on over it.

Crickets will eat carrot, faunarium lets the air flow so no condensation to drown them, the carrot rehydrates them so they dont dry out. Give them a week and they will have grown on a size!


----------

